# Guess the Score Pacers vs Timberwolves Nov. 25th



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I won't be here for the game, so I'll go ahead and start the thread and predict the score:

Pacers 94
Timberwolves: 88


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is another winnable game, especially if Minnesota keeps playing disfunctionally. 

I'll say Pacers lose though 90-102.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers: 97
Twolves: 90


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Unfortunately, I think Minnesota is too talented.

100 - 90 for the wolves


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

99 - 94

pacers


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I can't predict scores with half our team out very well.

Nobody to stop Garnett, best bet is Pollard :no: 

Wolves: 105
Pacers: 91


----------



## HippieHair33 (Jul 16, 2004)

although the pacers just beat boston, which beat seattle, which beat minnesota, i dont think we can do it...garnett will whoop all over us...

twolves-89
pacers-83


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Garnett is going to kill it, I say Minny by 7.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Indiana 92
Minnesota 89

Croshere 34 points
James Jones 14pts, 11boards


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*PACERS.com Scouting Report: Pacers vs. Wolves*









VS.









Pacers vs. Minnesota
8:00, Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV: TNT* RADIO: WIBC-1070 AM

Starting Lineups:

*PACERS*
PG: Jamaal Tinsley
SG: Fred Jones 
SF: James Jones
PF: Austin Croshere
C: David Harrison

*TIMBERWOLVES*
PG: Sam Cassell
SG: Latrell Sprewell
SF: Wally Szczerbiak
PF: Kevin Garnett
C: Ervin Johnson

SCOUTING REPORT

The idea is to keep scores down to increase the likelihood of hanging around until the end, employ more zone defense to save legs and mask a perilously thin front line, while mixing and matching the available players to find lineup combinations that work the best.

So far, so good.

Two games into the post-suspension season, the Pacers have done nothing but perform nobly. With six healthy players, they nearly beat Orlando before falling 86-83 Saturday. With eight live bodies, but four playing hurt, they soundly beat Boston 106-96 Tuesday. With the arrival of forwards Tremaine Fowlkes and Britton Johnsen for tonight's game the roster situation becomes less desperate. But the fact remains the Pacers are very much in the process of re-inventing themselves on the fly.

"We've certainly changed some because of our personnel situation," said Coach Rick Carlisle. "We are doing things differently now than we did last week, out of necessity. I think our guys have picked up the idea of having to play a certain style. On a night-to-night basis, things are going to change, depending on who we're playing, who we have available, who's playing well and all of those things. In some ways, we're still flying by the seat of our pants trying to figure it out as we go."

Offensively, much more responsibility will be carried by point guard Jamaal Tinsley, who demonstrated a readiness for the challenge by scoring 29 points against Boston. Fred Jones scored 31 against Orlando, while James Jones totaled 34 points in the two games. Interestingly, the Pacers were competitive despite sub-par shooting from Austin Croshere, one of the team's primary remaining offensive threats.

"Jamaal Tinsley needs to orchestrate our team right now," Carlisle said. "Because he has the ball so much, a lot of the decisions that are made are made by him. He's a player that needs to play at an aggressive level. We'll never discourage that. But I think he also has a good understanding of the areas we need to be disciplined, too."

Though Fred Jones was still limping after Wednesday's light workout and meeting, the result of a knee-to-knee collision Tuesday night, he will remain in the starting lineup.

"Every day, there's going to be certain people that start filling in," he said. "Jamaal got it going last night and James had it going, so we rode them. Any other given night, one night it might be Dave (Harrison), one night it might be Cro and then of course I have to step up. Whoever has it going, we ride 'em until they can't go anymore."

In the immediate future, the Pacers will also be limited as to what they can do on practice days because so many players have been carrying unusually high shares of minutes.

"We'll do a lot of practicing on video games," Jones said with a laugh, "to learn some new moves."

WHO'S HOT

Fred Jones has averaged 23.5 points and 7.5 rebounds in the last two games. ... James Jones has averaged 17.0 points and 11.0 rebounds while shooting .550 overall in his first two NBA starts. ... The Pacers are 4-0 in games Scot Pollard has played. ... Pollard has averaged 8.5 points and 8.5 rebounds while shooting .520. ... Tinsley flirted with a career-high against Boston, finishing with 29 points as well as six assists and four steals. ... Minnesota's Kevin Garnett leads the NBA in rebounding (15.7) while also averaging 23.0 points and 6.7 assists. He has recorded a double-double in every game. ... Fred Hoiberg has averaged 11.0 points while going 12-of-16 from the field (.750) in the last three games.

WHO'S NOT

Croshere has gone 5-of-23 from the field (.217) in the last two games, missing all six of his 3-point attempts. ... Minnesota's Sam Cassell has three assists and eight turnovers in the last two. ... Latrell Sprewell has averaged 6.7 points on .276 shooting in the last three. ... Eddie Griffin is 2-of-14 in the last two.

KEY MATCHUP

Power Forward - Not that any team has a reasonable matchup for the reigning MVP, but Garnett poses a particular problem for the reconstituted Pacers because of his length and quickness. Croshere will need plenty of help of the league's most explosive big man is to be kept under control.

INJURIES

Pacers - G Fred Jones (knee) and C David Harrison (back) are probable; G Reggie Miller (hand), C Jeff Foster (hip) and F Jonathan Bender (knee) are on the injured list; F Ron Artest, G-F Stephen Jackson, F Jermaine O'Neal and G Anthony Johnson are on the suspended list.

Timberwolves - F Ndubi Ebi (knee) is on the injured list. 

Pacers.com Exclusive Preview


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Though my gut is telling me that Minny is gonna tromp all over us, I gotta go with my heart. Gotta keep the faith going. Let Garnett whoop us, we just gotta contain everyone else.

Pacers 96
Twolves 95


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 99

Wolves 96


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> NDIANAPOLIS (Ticker) -- The Indiana Pacers will spend Thanksgiving hosting the Minnesota Timberwolves in their final matchup of the season.
> 
> The Pacers defeated the Timberwolves, 102-101, on November 9. Jermaine O'Neal led the Pacers with 22 points, while Kevin Garnett missed a triple-double with 22 points, 10 rebounds and eight assists.
> 
> ...


NBA.com Game Preview: Pacers vs. Twolves


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't think we can beat them tonight. :sigh: 

Pacers 88:100 TWolves.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Well it's still the first quarter, close game thus far, Tinsley has been playing well in the early going.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Damn those are some sharp jerseys. Look's like my pocket will be $70 shallower after I get one of those Tinsleys.:sigh:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Half time and the Pacers lead. 
Tinsley is well on his way to a double double.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Good first half guys!
We need to work on our help defense a little though.
Keep up the good work Double J!! 13 points, nice!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Tinsley has a double-double!!
64-55 Pacers lead


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

70-60 Pacers
2:09 3rd


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

77-67 Pacers
End of 3rd
Who ever said we would suck without SJack, JO, and Artest, is very wrong.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How about James Jones and Jamal Tinsley. I think Jonathan Bender can say goodbye Indiana, because he's done here. Jones has his spot on lock now IMO.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> How about James Jones and Jamal Tinsley. I think Jonathan Bender can say goodbye Indiana, because he's done here. Jones has his spot on lock now IMO.



Good point, James Jones has definitely shown his worth and ability to play in this league.

This is a great game, hopefully we can hold off any run that minnesota throws at us.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> How about James Jones and Jamal Tinsley. I think Jonathan Bender can say goodbye Indiana, because he's done here. Jones has his spot on lock now IMO.


I hope


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

83-78 Pacers
Timeout, 8:55 4th


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Fred Jones has been magnificent in the 4th so far. I hope they can keep it together.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Just updated my avatar!!

97-87 Pacers
2:10 4th


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

98-92 Pacers
0:42 4th 
Croshere and Tinsley both have double-doubles
I don't think James Jones has played much this second half


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Just updated my avatar!!
> 
> 97-87 Pacers
> 2:10 4th


Love the Avatar.

98-92 Pacers, 42.7 seconds left


Come on fellas


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

100-93
And here come the fouls.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

that was a scary 3

2 free throws

oh god, this isnt good. fouled him too..


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>StephenJackson</b>!
> 
> 
> Love the Avatar.
> ...


thanks

102-96

0:27 left


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Croshere with the clutch free throws as usual....


DAMN, he is 8 for 8 in the fourth. I love this man.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

104-100
nail biter


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers come out victorious. 1st place in the east.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

106-102


That's Winner!! Man oh man, I love this team. I am so proud to be a Pacer Fan right now, so proud. I can't believe this classy group of guys we got. Pierce, Garnett....who's next?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PACERS WIN!!
9-3 Baby!!


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

HOORAY! :yes: lets keep this up!


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>StephenJackson</b>!
> 106-102
> 
> 
> That's Winner!! Man oh man, I love this team. I am so proud to be a Pacer Fan right now, so proud. I can't believe this classy group of guys we got. Pierce, Garnett....who's next?


Oakfor, not sure whether it's his team yet.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>StephenJackson</b>!
> 106-102
> 
> 
> That's Winner!! Man oh man, I love this team. I am so proud to be a Pacer Fan right now, so proud. I can't believe this classy group of guys we got. Pierce, Garnett....who's next?


Couldn't have said it better if i tried. 

We're playing purely on passion, heart and emotion right now and we are out running teams. This team just isn't afriad. They should be, but they so no fear. They go for 3's in tight spots, Harrison attacks the basket with 2 guys around on, Pollard goes face to face with Garnett. I love it. This team is playing some unreal ball right now. 

I'm as proud as they can get. I'm speechless after tonight.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm very proud of the boys tonight.

Up next is some road games, which will be tougher without the support of the fans. I have utmost faith tho.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Great win Pacers, everyone is really stepping up :clap:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Pacers are playing some inspired baskebtall right now, who would have thought with that lineup that they would get by the Celtics and the Wolves. 
Another winnable game coming up before they head out to the road trip, which will really prove whether or not they will stay atop the Central Division.

Keep it going guys!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Predictions:

Pacers 106
Twolves: 102

Pacers Fan: 26
Hong Kong Fooey: 16
Bird Fan33: 21
DJMD: 18
naptownpimp: 15
PacersguyUSA: 18
HippieHair33: 36
MillerTime: 27
StephenJackson: 17
rock747: 13
artestinsley: 20


Winner: rock747

(feel free to correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Top Preformers 11/25 vs. Minnesota:

Pts:	A. Croshere	25
Reb:	A. Croshere	11
Ast:	J. Tinsley	14
Stl:	J. Tinsley	5
Blk:	D. Harrison	1
Tov:	A. Croshere	5


----------

